# New here



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

cobraguy said:


> Hi I'm a newb here and have the typical newb questions. I want to build an electric motorcycle to commute on. Work is 22mi with a couple of hills and 80% Freeway. I have the mechanical, fabrication, and electrical skills to do the build. What I lack is the recipe for what would make a decent electric commuter. Is there a calculator or formula that I can plug in the numbers for weight, distance, speed and get out what I need as far as HP, Voltage, KWh.... I would love to just go buy a Zero or Brammo but don't have the cash now. My goal is to build a commuter that can hit 80mph, cruise at 65mph and go 25mi and charge at both ends or 50mi and charge once. My projected budget $5k-$6k I think. Does this sound realistic or should I just wait til my car is paid off and buy a Zero.


Hi cob,

You'll find a few eMC builds here. A lot of the basics like Volts, HP, kWh.. hold true regardless of size and wheel #. Check out the wiki. There are also some eMC forums you can find with google. This guy writes about it. http://evmc2.wordpress.com/ Try: https://www.elmoto.net/content.php 
Look at what others have done on http://www.evalbum.com/ Love to see you join the fun and start a build thread.

Regards,

major


----------

